# Communal Question for large breeds



## Quake (Jan 29, 2011)

I am wondering if anyone has advice involving taking only 2 or 3 mantids of a larger species than ghost or african, such as giant asian, or Religiosa and keeping them at bay with a large enclosure.

I have had issues with ventilation of my enclosures due to high humidity in the spring and summer, and I found a great deal on a large screen cage. I was hoping to put a few generally easy to care for mantids and live plants for my first community. Given a substantial amount of food when they aren't moulting, would they be less likely cannibalize even in a 20 gallon or larger habitat? If I had two males, it would seem ideal to hope for success, but previously I always had them separated before they move on to crix and flies.


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 29, 2011)

so far I'm keeping 3 males and 3 females L4-L5 in a exo-terra 12x12x12 without issue. yet if the summer comes and I have a few adults, I see no reason I can't just add them to a well planted cage the size of 24x24x36 that I have to spare.

keeping reptiles has it's benifits.  

Harry


----------



## Rick (Jan 30, 2011)

Plant it heavily and feed them a lot and you may be ok. I woudl personally go with all females. Keep in mind feeding is more difficult in a large enclosure because in order to increase contact with feeders you have to feed much more.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2011)

I do it a lot, sometimes they ask the other guy for dinner, but usually they are ok. Males do eat each other too.


----------



## Ricardo (Apr 1, 2011)

Aren't males less of a threat? Because females are always eating more and act more aggressive in their adult days.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 1, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> Aren't males less of a threat? Because females are always eating more and act more aggressive in their adult days.


Yes, but the operative word is "less". When you have adult males and females living together without the right temp and RH for breeding, there is always a strong chance that a male will approach an unreceptive, larger, female, who will simply see him as food. Some adult males, budwings, in my experience, seem more willing to eat each other than do other species, such as ghosts.

If breeding is not your prime goal, then a community of adult mantids is very attractive. If you are trying to breed, especially if you have less, say, than four females and eight males, keeping them together seems to be an unnecessary risk.


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 2, 2011)

If large and communal are what you're looking for, "Go Gongy". Big, gentle, docile, tollerant. Like a giant, lanky ghost. This forum is full of stunning photos of them.

And just becuase the enclosure is large, doesn't necessarily mean large mantid. I've had gorgeous colonies of Ghosts - feed em plenty of flies, sit back and enjoy. Even Creo's will work if you keep them fed. Starting maybe L4. I did sub adult and adult boxers in big screen cages, and that went well. Haven't done them yet, but I think you can do Gambian's. Lots of choices - some selling for about the price of a Chinese (or free if you bring beer!).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 2, 2011)

The violins will eat the males if given the chance


----------



## sporeworld (Apr 2, 2011)

hibiscusmile said:


> The violins will eat the males if given the chance


Yeah. OK. Soooometimes... So, _safer_ to separate them as adults. Not the bulk of MY experience, but still... good advice.

(Sigh).


----------

